# Cut Brooklyn PA



## pitonboy

So, I have the Cut Brooklyn I got from Dave; it sharpens easily and cuts well but obviously greater experience than mine is needed for more sophisticated judgement. I haven't done a passaround, so I am paraphrasing the rules from Sachem's HHH passaround: 50 posts or a PM makes you eligible; I will choose the list. Will try to keep it in North America but could do a Euro tour if there is interest. Knife must be insured and signature required. Sharpen it only if you know how. If you know of any other rules that make for a successful passaround , feel free to jump in.


----------



## Crothcipt

Sounds right. I so want to try this one out. Thx pitonboy and Dave for making this possible.:hatsoff::ggodjob:


----------



## SpikeC

I would like to participate in this!


----------



## El Pescador

I'm in if you'll have me.


----------



## RRLOVER

This is the first pass around I am interested in,I would love to handle the knife.


----------



## stereo.pete

I would like to try one of these as well, if you please.


----------



## tgraypots

me too, I'd love to try this out.


----------



## add

El Pescador said:


> I'm in if you'll have me.


And I will have you if I am in. :wink:

Already have an opinion on the handle (been there, done that with non-kitchen customs) but would love to try the blade w/o any other personal bias.

Thanks Pitonboy !


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I'd like to be included. Thanks!

Rick


----------



## The hekler

Only rule I could think of to make it a success is to limit the number of participants and put a time limit on how long a person holds onto the knife, it would be a shame if you don't see your new (to you) toy for 6 months or so cause every one on the forum wants to give it a ride. Congrats on the new knife and best wishes on a successful passaround!


----------



## Pabloz

I'd like to be included please.

PZ


----------



## Lefty

If you need/want me, I'm very interested. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Iceman91

I've been wanting to try one of these for a while now, so I would love to get in on this if possible. Thanks

Mike


----------



## Eamon Burke

I'm interested.

Not to jump the order or anything, but if I were first and it got here by Saturday, it'll be here for the 3CG. Then it could go to someone else, then to the WCG after that. Just an idea, not trying to be pushy.


----------



## EdipisReks

i'm interested.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Besides Iceman, where are the other pros? Give this knife a shift (or longer) workout. Sorry if I missed somebody.

M


----------



## Lefty

I can always put it through a professional test in a different setting. 
Other than volume of product cut, I don't see what the "seasoned guys", like Rick, Edipis and T won't be able to do or evaluate that a pro would be able to.

I cook high-quality meals everyday, at work. Just because the food is for a bunch of hungry firefighters doesn't mean it's all chili, pot roasts and pastas. You'd be blown away at the quality of food and the skill set of many cooks at a Firehall. I came on with a well respected sushi chef, just to give you an idea....

I realize this comment is a bit "aggressive", especially for me, but I just got off shift, and ran calls all night. I'm sleep deprived and grumpy, but I still feel there's a place for "hobbyist knife-knuts".


----------



## EdipisReks

Lefty said:


> I can always put it through a professional test in a different setting.
> Other than volume of product cut, I don't see what the "seasoned guys", like Rick, Edipis, TK and I won't be able to do or evaluate that a pro would be able to.



we can't replicate the dread "toss the knife in a sink full of other crap" test. at least without crying, anyway.


----------



## Justin0505

an, just bought a new knife and you're sending it right out the door to share with others. 
Pretty amazingly generous! 
I my work travel schedule is too unpredictable atm to get involved, but I'm excited to see everyone's thoughts on this knife.


----------



## tk59

I'd like to take a look at it. Maybe I can stop by Pesky's while he has it.


----------



## K-Fed

I'll take her for a spin. See if an edge makes it through a shift.


----------



## pitonboy

Everyone who has signed up is in. A week per person is enough? I would like everyone to PM me their name and address so maybe we can do this geographically to minimize shipping time


----------



## tk59

Thanks! PM sent. A week should be plenty.


----------



## EdipisReks

PM sent. i think a week is fine.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

PM on the way. A week is fine.

Rick


----------



## Crothcipt

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Besides Iceman, where are the other pros? Give this knife a shift (or longer) workout. Sorry if I missed somebody.
> 
> M


I assume that you are talking about a kitchen. I work in one.


----------



## SpikeC

PM sent
I'm really interested in how this 1095 compares with my O1 with the HT that Hoss recommended to me.


----------



## tk59

SpikeC said:


> PM sent
> I'm really interested in how this 1095 compares with my O1 with the HT that Hoss recommended to me.


The only problem with that would be that it's CTS-XHP.


----------



## SpikeC

Really? I thought that he did everything in 1095.


----------



## RRLOVER

tk59 said:


> The only problem with that would be that it's CTS-XHP.




That is the main reason I want to test drive it.And as for a "Pro" taking someone new knife to work, I feel that would be in bad taste.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

RRLOVER said:


> That is the main reason I want to test drive it.And as for a "Pro" taking someone new knife to work, I feel that would be in bad taste.



I didn't mean any offense to anyone by suggesting that a knife should be evaluated by a pro user/s. I think in a pro kitchen, a knife would be used up to it's potential (variety of things to cut and quantity), and I assume the owner is interested to know what the knife is capable of. Why would this be a bad taste? 

Knives I sent (and intend on sending out) to pro kitchen come back in pristine condition (Matt, Jordan, and others), with same bevels I send them out. I haven't got a knife back damaged ever, so I don't think one should automatically assume it will be abused. 

M


----------



## pitonboy

Still need PMs with addresses for add, and El Pescador, please. tgraypots is probably first up


----------



## Lefty

Now that I've slept, eaten, worked concrete and am now eating again, I realize you meant no harm, Marko. 
I apologize for over-reacting, but I still believe hobby chefs could evaluate the crap out of a knife!


----------



## El Pescador

It's coming to me. While I'm no longer in the game, I think and evaluate like a pro.


----------



## JohnnyChance

RRLOVER said:


> And as for a "Pro" taking someone new knife to work, I feel that would be in bad taste.



Why? Just because they are pros does not mean they would be treated poorly. Especially people who are on this board, I am pretty sure they understand the difference between someone's personal passaround and a house knife. As a "knife maker" aren't you interested in how things perform in all environments? If the CTS-XHP holds an edge for you all week without a touch up, wouldn't you like to know after how much it actually does lose it's edge?


----------



## pitonboy

Please don't start a war over this. Participants can use the knife in any way they want as long as it's not as a hammer or illegal. It should hold up to normal usage and sharpening. Obviously the pros will put greater demands on the knife just by the sheer volume of work, so opinions about home use and pro use are both interesting.


----------



## pitonboy

Oh, the knife is in the mail to tgraypots. Please let me know about its progress. Copy of the participants' names and addresses enclosed in the order the knife should be sent and received. Tgray pots is in North Carolina and it should then be going to Florida.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Thanks for doing this Piton, I look forward to the reviews.

(And congratulations on the new knife!)


----------



## tgraypots

I'm more interested in fit and finish, aesthetics and how it feels in my hand than I am edge retention.


----------



## add

Pitonboy, thanks again for doing this.

I am going to bow out of this one for right now. 
If something changes (I am geographically near Spike, Pac NW) perhaps it could still be worked in.

Hope I didn't take up any potential spots.

In the meantime, looking forward to following this.

Best, 
wayne


----------



## GlassEye

Thank you Pitonboy for contributing to the community in this way.
I am looking forward to finally seeing some reviews on the CutBrooklyn knife.


----------



## RRLOVER

JohnnyChance said:


> Why? Just because they are pros does not mean they would be treated poorly. Especially people who are on this board, I am pretty sure they understand the difference between someone's personal passaround and a house knife. As a "knife maker" aren't you interested in how things perform in all environments? If the CTS-XHP holds an edge for you all week without a touch up, wouldn't you like to know after how much it actually does lose it's edge?



I don't mean it will be treated poorly,just usage..If I have the knife for a week it might see 3-4 hours tops.How many hours would you put on it in a week in a pro kitchen.I am just try to be respectful to the mans like new knife that he graciously let us check out.I can say edge retention is on the bottom of my list on a knife.I am more concerned with how the knife cuts and feels in my hand. Thanx again Pitonboy


----------



## Crothcipt

I was just wondering if we can see the list here, just for timing and such please.

I would also like to say thank you if I haven't done so yet.


----------



## tk59

RRLOVER said:


> I don't mean it will be treated poorly,just usage..If I have the knife for a week it might see 3-4 hours tops.How many hours would you put on it in a week in a pro kitchen.I am just try to be respectful to the mans like new knife that he graciously let us check out.I can say edge retention is on the bottom of my list on a knife.I am more concerned with how the knife cuts and feels in my hand. Thanx again Pitonboy


I don't think it's so much about the hours but the sharpenings. How many times can you sharpen a knife before it really becomes a different knife? Yes, you can thin it but you have changed the geometry set by the knifemaker. This is not so much the case with Heiji, Carter, etc. but otherwise, I wouldn't want my brand new knife sharpened too many times.


----------



## chinacats

Sweet contribution to the community Pitonboy! I look forward to reading the reviews, hopefully you can look forward to some good old fashioned karma!

Cheers


----------



## pitonboy

The list will be posted Friday evening. Crothcipt, you are roughly eighth I think but I cant get at the actual list until then.


----------



## Crothcipt

I figured if you started in Fl., I just don't do well not knowing some kind of order. And anticipation is killing me.


----------



## pitonboy

Well, you did better than the midwest and Canada...


----------



## Lefty

Yay, Canada!


----------



## pitonboy

Saved the best for last, Lefty


----------



## pitonboy

Order list for Cut Brooklyn


tgraypots

Pensacola Tiger

Burke Cutlery

Pabloz

Tk59

ElPescador

SpikeC

Crothcipt

RRLOVER

stereo pete

Edipis Reks

Iceman91

Lefty

and then home to me. 

There is a copy of the list with mailing addresses with the knife


----------



## Crothcipt

He he you might get to see it just in time for christmas.

Ty for posting.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Thanks, again, for doing this pass around.

Rick


----------



## add

Great list comprised with a variety of some very knowledgable folks !


----------



## SpikeC

I am ready to send this puppy on, and I would like to know how much we are insuring it for. I can't seem to find his prices anywhere!


----------



## Eamon Burke

It's around $500.


----------



## SpikeC

The CB is now on it's way to Crothcipt. 
This knife is a little.....different. I was surprised by the way that it was ground, on his web site he is shown holding knives in progress, with the main bevel ground in, and as far as I could tell that was about all the grinding that was done. Half of the blade was a parallel sided slab of steel, with an abrupt transition to the main bevel, like a single edge Japanese knife with no distal taper, and just enough sanding to mask the transition. The only thing that made the blade look like it tapered in length was the long thin tip. It is rather thick behind the edge compared to the knives that we are accustom to, and quite sticky despite the heavily "convex" grind. If it were mine I would round the spine more and do more contouring of the handle, while the shape was all right it has too many edges for my taste. 
The profile is quite European, as advertised, and lends itself to rock chopping, so I found myself having to revert to technique that I have moved away from. All in all I think that I prefer my old 8" rosewood handled Forschner chefs knife to this one, and I haven't pulled that out in a looong time!


----------



## Crothcipt

This got here today. The saya has some green, I would say mold on it. Any recommendations on cleaning it off. Its not bad, but can get that way.


----------



## Eamon Burke

That was on there even when it arrived at my place. It's probably dirty looking now, but it looked like Chromium Oxide or crayon or something to me(I have toddlers, my mind immediately goes to crayons). Def too neon to be mold. It'll need to be sanded past.


----------



## Crothcipt

Ya I see that. But this is a little lighter green and seems to have some growth from the grain. Ill take a pic. later just to make sure nothing has expanded.


----------



## Crothcipt

ok a couple of pics. just to be sure.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Yeah, that is what I vaguely remember it looking like. Is it mold? I'm from Texas, we don't get that lush verdant mold you guys probably get up North--we get, like, dark green-to-brown, tardigarde-hard-ass mold.


----------



## pitonboy

I am moderately sure that is chromium and that I caused the staining


----------



## tgraypots

It came that way to me, and I'm pretty sure it's chrome oxide too. Not sure how to remove it :-( Maybe scotch-brite and comet?


----------



## Lefty

I'd use some cowbell.


----------



## pitonboy

It's a pretty crappy saya so I don't know if it needs fixing unless one wants to do it for fun


----------



## chinacats

Lefty said:


> I'd use some cowbell.



Is that anything like a cow pie?


----------



## kalaeb

chinacats said:


> Is that anything like a cow pie?



No, it more like Christopher Walken. Google christopher walken and cowbell then watch the clip.


----------



## Lefty

Yes to both. I don't even know what that meant.


----------



## tk59

Yup. The green stuff is chromium oxide, for sure. I thought it was a nice knife. I didn't like the price though. The steel was fine. Sharpenability and edge holding were better than average. The grind was nice in terms of cutting ability although it was relatively thick near the tip and near the edge, in general. Cutting with it reminded me of some of those early DTITK's that had the thick heels only the DT's tapered a lot more toward the tip. The edge it came with was on the thick side as well. I'm not sure if it was similar to the stock edge so I won't comment on that any further. Where this knife was different than other chef's knives/gyutos is the edge to spine distance near the tip. I think he must have tapered less to give it some strength but sacrifice on the cutting performance. On the other hand, the release, esp for slicing motions is excellent. There's just not much knife there to stick to. Aside from that, it's a pretty average knife. Sticktion wasn't great. The spine and chiol were smoothed but not eased or rounded, iirc. The handle material was slicker than most and clearly chosen for low maintenance and machineabilty. The balance is handle heavy. It feels okay if you are using a hammer grip but the feel is relatively poor in the pinch. The handle also has some edges to it and ground symmetrically. Since my hand is asymmetric, obviously, it isn't going to have a great feel. I did like how the handle girth was smaller where my shorter fingers are gripping (again in a hammer grip). All in all, it's still a perfectly serviceable knife. Thank you for the opportunity to try it out.


----------



## RRLOVER

I am next:knife:


----------



## Salty dog

tk59 said:


> Yup. The green stuff is chromium oxide, for sure. I thought it was a nice knife. I didn't like the price though. The steel was fine. Sharpenability and edge holding were better than average. The grind was nice in terms of cutting ability although it was relatively thick near the tip and near the edge, in general. Cutting with it reminded me of some of those early DTITK's that had the thick heels only the DT's tapered a lot more toward the tip. The edge it came with was on the thick side as well. I'm not sure if it was similar to the stock edge so I won't comment on that any further. Where this knife was different than other chef's knives/gyutos is the edge to spine distance near the tip. I think he must have tapered less to give it some strength but sacrifice on the cutting performance. On the other hand, the release, esp for slicing motions is excellent. There's just not much knife there to stick to. Aside from that, it's a pretty average knife. Sticktion wasn't great. The spine and chiol were smoothed but not eased or rounded, iirc. The handle material was slicker than most and clearly chosen for low maintenance and machineabilty. The balance is handle heavy. It feels okay if you are using a hammer grip but the feel is relatively poor in the pinch. The handle also has some edges to it and ground symmetrically. Since my hand is asymmetric, obviously, it isn't going to have a great feel. I did like how the handle girth was smaller where my shorter fingers are gripping (again in a hammer grip). All in all, it's still a perfectly serviceable knife. Thank you for the opportunity to try it out.



You've softened in your ol age.


----------



## tk59

What do you want me to say? You want a grade? Probably a B-. Is it as nice as a Devin? No. Is it as nice as your average Japanese knife? It's nicer than a Tojiro in pretty much every way. Other than the steel, it's not as nice as the other twenty some odd gyutos I keep here.


----------



## Crothcipt

Mario do you want me to sharpen this? Or would you like to check out that part of the blade? I got a few chips in the tip, and a rolled edge almost at the feral. 

Oh ya send me your addy., some reason I can't find the address sheet.


----------



## tk59

Crothcipt said:


> Mario do you want me to sharpen this? Or would you like to check out that part of the blade? I got a few chips in the tip, and a rolled edge almost at the feral.
> 
> Oh ya send me your addy., some reason I can't find the address sheet.


I didn't see an address sheet either.


----------



## pitonboy

Someone misplaced it


----------



## Crothcipt

I ment to send this off on Fri., but as I was walking out the door I saw the saya pin. I had no time to repack it, and in a hurry I didn't think about sending it by itself. But as of earlier today its off to RRlover.


----------



## Crothcipt

Ok I will try to explain what I like and don't about this knife.

Likes

Nice looking, I have wanted to have one for a while. Like the blade geometry to a extent.
The steel is very good. The tip is a great cutter with no wedging there at all.
The shape of the handle is ok but the "bump" is to tall for pinch gripping without smashing the fingers there together. Other wise very much like a Global's style.

Dislikes

It would start to wedge in onion slices at about half way down the blade. The tip is like a after thought with the geometry. What I mean is you can see the shape of a normal gyuto, or chef knife before were the tip goes. I hope this makes sense.
With very little work on prep I was finding some chips and rolled edges. I believe that is a problem with heat treat, I could be wrong. I use the same poly board with my Mizuno gyuto with a lot more use than a week on.


All in all it is a very good knife. Would I dissuade anyone from buying one? no Is there better blades out there for the same amount? yes. The only real problem I had was the bump being to big. Otherwise a modified pinch grip was fine with the knife. 

At first when I read Eamon's post I thought he was holding back. But after a week with it, it is a nice little cutter that I wouldn't mind having. In total I would give it a B-, C+


----------



## stereo.pete

Can I remove myself from this pass around, I just don't have the time that will make testing this knife worth the price of shipping.


----------



## RRLOVER

I finally was able to pick the knife up from the post office.First impression is it's handle heavy,not something I care for.I like the profile and need to use it a bit to comment on the geometry.How do I say this without sounding like a Dick........The sharpening job on this blade is just flat out BAD.I can't say I even want to sharpen it,but I may give a little tune up. More to come.


----------



## stereo.pete

Is that a wire edge in the picture or chips in the blade? :shocked3:


----------



## RRLOVER

stereo.pete said:


> Is that a wire edge in the picture or chips in the blade? :shocked3:



That is a Yes and a Yes.


----------



## pitonboy

So just sharpen the knife--it's been on a nationwide tour and needs some spa time--you probably wouldn't look much different:lol2:. If you really don't want to tune it up, send it back to me and I will get it down the list


----------



## Crothcipt

Crothcipt said:


> I got a few chips in the tip, and a rolled edge almost at the feral.



I didn't mean to seem like I was passing off onto someone else. I was wondering how you would like to review it. 
There is a saying that a pic says a 1000 words and all of them I got was counter to what was said in your post. You can send it back to me, I'll fix it.


----------



## Eamon Burke

Someone sharpened that too acutely for the work that was being done with it, I must suggest. Either that or someone was cutting rocks with it, and I doubt "Stone soup" was on the menu.


----------



## RRLOVER

I sharpened her up a bit and prepped a meal.I really like this knifes profile,it works for me.I wish I could say it cut great but it did not.The grind needs a little tweaking on this blade to stop the wedging.The Tang should be tapered also to lighten it up a bit.Two minor tweaks and I feel she would be worth every bit of the $500 price tag.Oh I forgot to mention the blade steel.It sharpened up easy but the large amount of steel that fell of the edge from a light sharpening was odd,a first for me. Thanx


----------



## Don Nguyen

RRLOVER said:


> It sharpened up easy but the large amount of steel that fell of the edge from a light sharpening was odd,a first for me. Thanx



What do you mean by this, like a giant burr came off?


----------



## marc4pt0

Ahhh, stone soup! One of my favorite "food brings us together"stories! 




BurkeCutlery said:


> Someone sharpened that too acutely for the work that was being done with it, I must suggest. Either that or someone was cutting rocks with it, and I doubt "Stone soup" was on the menu.


----------



## RRLOVER

Don Nguyen said:


> What do you mean by this, like a giant burr came off?



Very fine granular particles like most steels I sharpen,but just more of them.


----------



## EdipisReks

i got it today. man, what a weird knife.


----------



## Lefty

Weird how?


----------



## EdipisReks

it's just a weird knife. it's very heavy, and the profile is strange. i haven't used it yet, it's just my in hand first impression.


----------

